# 1-18-08



## playstopause (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/11808/


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 20, 2007)

1-18-08

Looks interesting. What the hell is it?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2007)

Something giant and on fire apparently. There was an explosion, so it must be good.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

so that's what that random trailer was...some stupid shit before the ownage known as the Transformers \m/


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmmm sounds like GODZILLA 

If so let's hope it sucks less than the one with Matthew Broderick...


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 20, 2007)

I did some checking online a few days back and since the synopsis is a secret well kept there has been lots of speculation. Apparently there are also several sites tied to the movie that lend clues (kinda like the Donnie Darko shit). One person posted online saying one of the sites offered a clue that was a phrase in Lovecraftian Sumerian. They speculated that it may be a Cthulu based movie. If so that would FUCKING ROCK!!! We need some uber destructive awesome Cthulu based movie.


Rev.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

Um, the first thing that sprang to mind when I saw this thread was that 1-18-08 is Bush's second-to-last day in the White House... That and the decapitated statue of liberty sort of suggests some sort of terror attack.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

I saw that at Transformers....It looks cool...I'm bettin another godzilla.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> That and the decapitated statue of liberty sort of suggests some sort of terror attack.



Terror attack?? Then why is there a monster howling? Why does info about the movie quote characters saying things like, "I saw it! It's alive and it's huge!". It's supposed to be a monster movie:

Untitled J.J. Abrams Project (2008)


----------



## Donnie (Jul 20, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> I did some checking online a few days back and since the synopsis is a secret well kept there has been lots of speculation. Apparently there are also several sites tied to the movie that lend clues (kinda like the Donnie Darko shit). One person posted online saying one of the sites offered a clue that was a phrase in Lovecraftian Sumerian. They speculated that it may be a Cthulu based movie. If so that would FUCKING ROCK!!! We need some uber destructive awesome Cthulu based movie.
> 
> 
> Rev.


Cthulhu the Movie ?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 20, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Cthulhu the Movie ?



Wow, that trailer was uber lame. Thanks for alerting me to it though as I wasn't aware


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Terror attack?? Then why is there a monster howling? Why does info about the movie quote characters saying things like, "I saw it! It's alive and it's huge!". It's supposed to be a monster movie:
> 
> Untitled J.J. Abrams Project (2008)



"Attack of the 80 Foot Muslim"? 

(only slightly less scary than "Attack of the 80 Foot Cheney")


----------



## Donnie (Jul 20, 2007)

This supposedly has something to do with it too: Ethan Haas Was Right - Look to the stars for help


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 20, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Terror attack?? Then why is there a monster howling? Why does info about the movie quote characters saying things like, "I saw it! It's alive and it's huge!". It's supposed to be a monster movie:
> 
> Untitled J.J. Abrams Project (2008)



Me and my brothers have some speculation about this. Some of us think it's another Godzilla. One thinks it might be Voltron (Which would be fucking BADASS) because it's sounds like the dude said (or it sounded like he said), "I saw it! It's a lion and it's huge!"

It's probably Godzilla, or Power Rangers or something.



Or MEGAMAN!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 20, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> One thinks it might be Voltron (Which would be fucking BADASS) because it's sounds like the dude said (or it sounded like he said), "I saw it! It's a lion and it's huge!"
> 
> It's probably Godzilla, or Power Rangers or something.



In the clip the guy says, "I saw itk, it's alive and it's huge" not "it's a lion". You are joking about the Voltron thing right? I definitely don't think it's a Godzilla movie. a lot of these mysterious companion sites the guy has running talk about the Gods returning to Earth and the end of the time of man and the stars of the constellations and shit. It really does sound Lovecraftian. But who the hell knows, all we're doing here is adding to the hype which is what they want  Nah, seriously though that trailer does look badass! I'd go see it so long as it sounds like a decent concept.



Rev.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 20, 2007)

No, my brother thinks that because he thinks it SOUNDS like they sound lion not alive. I know he said alive.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 20, 2007)

SLUSHO! has something to do with the movie too as far as providing clues. Weird. 
I'm obsessed and have been searching on the internet all day now. 
And if you look closely in the trailer, right before the statue of liberty's head goes flying, it looks like you can see some sort of huge monster or something behind the street lights. Maybe my eyes are just messing with me though.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Donnie said:


> This supposedly has something to do with it too: Ethan Haas Was Right - Look to the stars for help



How in the FUCK do you get through that site?


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2007)

If you click on the left star it opens an email to someone with the subject "I'm one of you... help me!" If you point to the right star a string of characters appears on the screen. No idea what they are though.

And the slusho site...well


----------



## sakeido (Jul 20, 2007)

I was so baked the first time I saw Transformers, I thought that trailer was the intro with some of them crashing to earth. But then I saw J J Abrams name and the coming soon thing and realized my mistake.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

forelander said:


> If you click on the left star it opens an email to someone with the subject "I'm one of you... help me!" If you point to the right star a string of characters appears on the screen. No idea what they are though.
> 
> And the slusho site...well



So did anybody but me figure out how to unlock the sphere and play the video? 

Or more importantly figure out how to unlock the SECOND sphere that show up 

Oh another site that appears to link to LOTS of others:

Ethan Haas Cloverfield Diaries Cloverfield Project

Oh and this is definitely not Godzilla. Damn I hate ARGs. I need to just walk away clean from this or I'll be messing with it until the movie comes out


----------



## 220BX (Jul 21, 2007)

isnt' this movie called cloverfield?


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 21, 2007)

220BX said:


> isnt' this movie called cloverfield?



Unless you've got a link to prove that, I have no idea where you're getting your sources 

Actually, I just looked it up. That's just a working title they're using to keep the real title a secret. Other working titles include "Parasite" and "Slusho".


----------



## Naren (Jul 21, 2007)

Speaking from the perspective of the resident HP Lovecraft fan (having read everything he's ever written), I don't see Cthulhu in that preview at all and I don't see how anyone else can. It looks just like a "big monster" flick. Not a "occultic psychological horror" film which would be necessary for that to be Cthulhu. If it's just gonna be destruction all over the Earth by a big monster, you don't need to pull out Cthulhu (who is good for the creepy occultic ancient evil stuff). 

Because they talk about that Rob guy going to Japan, I'm thinking that it's probably Godzilla.



eleven59 said:


> Unless you've got a link to prove that, I have no idea where you're getting your sources



 And it looked like the intro of the film was taking place in a major city like NYC or Los Angeles. I don't see where he gets "Cloverfield" which is a place I've never heard of and I can't see how that connects to the preview I just watched.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> Because they talk about that Rob guy going to Japan, I'm thinking that it's probably Godzilla.



God I hope not, that'd be really disappointing after that trailer. I'm hoping it's something we've never heard of before, an original idea, not another remake or comic book movie. 

I think the trailer's brilliant, with the level of realism they're going for with the handheld camera and the focus on the events from the point of view of a few people. I want the movie to be about that. If Godzilla, or some comic book character came walking down the street at the end, the whole thing would just look really corny. 



> And it looked like the intro of the film was taking place in a major city like NYC or Los Angeles. I don't see where he gets "Cloverfield" which is a place I've never heard of and I can't see how that connects to the preview I just watched.



See my edited post, or this wikipedia entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloverfield


----------



## Naren (Jul 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Oh another site that appears to link to LOTS of others:
> 
> Ethan Haas Cloverfield Diaries Cloverfield Project
> 
> Oh and this is definitely not Godzilla. Damn I hate ARGs. I need to just walk away clean from this or I'll be messing with it until the movie comes out



That _proves_ that it's not Cthulhu, but some of the stuff on there (specifically the "Ethan Hass was Wrong" site) is written in a style reminiscent of Lovecraft but with character names not in any of Lovecraft's stories talking about gods and such that were never in any of Lovecraft's stories in a very different atmosphere.

After seeing that website, it's possible that the movie is partially inspired by Lovecraft/Cthulhu, but not about either. The preview really didn't seem to be about that kind of stuff at all, though.



eleven59 said:


> God I hope not, that'd be really disappointing after that trailer. I'm hoping it's something we've never heard of before, an original idea, not another remake or comic book movie.
> 
> I think the trailer's brilliant, with the level of realism they're going for with the handheld camera and the focus on the events from the point of view of a few people. I want the movie to be about that. If Godzilla, or some comic book character came walking down the street at the end, the whole thing would just look really corny.



True, it's probably not Godzilla (although a lot of stuff in that preview struck me as corny to be honest), but I'm sure it's not Cthulhu either. After looking at that website, I'm assuming it's some characters/monsters/beings that they made up specifically for the movie.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> That _proves_ that it's not Cthulhu, but some of the stuff on there (specifically the "Ethan Hass was Wrong" site) is written in a style reminiscent of Lovecraft but with character names not in any of Lovecraft's stories talking about gods and such that were never in any of Lovecraft's stories in a very different atmosphere.
> 
> After seeing that website, it's possible that the movie is partially inspired by Lovecraft/Cthulhu, but not about either. The preview really didn't seem to be about that kind of stuff at all, though.



Yeah, here's another useful wikipedia about that website that questions whether it's even related to this movie 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethan_Haas_Was_Right



> True, it's probably not Godzilla (although a lot of stuff in that preview struck me as corny to be honest), but I'm sure it's not Cthulhu either. After looking at that website, I'm assuming it's some characters/monsters/beings that they made up specifically for the movie.



I'd say the only thing that seemed really corny to me was the Statue of Liberty's head at the end. Before that it seemed like something really unique, that was the only moment it made me think "Shit, this isn't some Godzilla movie or something, is it?"  

After watching that trailer, I couldn't help thinking of the whole "Year Zero" ARG that NIN had going (still not sure if it's dead for good or starting up again with the next album), in the way that it's seen from the point of view of a few people, and made to look real, as opposed to a flashy, over-the-top, overview of the whole event, ignoring the people on the street. 

Sure, most disaster movies have one or two main characters running away from whatever's happening or trying to stop it, but there's still lots of big establishing shots and expensive looking special effects, where the only people visible are anonymous extras being trampled/mangled in some way. 

"Children of Men" was a good exception. It was very much seen from the people's point of view, with lots of handheld camera work and real stunts as opposed to CG.

I want to see a disaster movie with a more human element, seen from a human perspective. The whole "Year Zero" ARG kept you in the dark about the big details, only hearing whatever the people chose to talk about.


----------



## Naren (Jul 21, 2007)

What is "Year Zero"? I've never heard of that. Is that a movie or something? And what does ARG stand for?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> What is "Year Zero"? I've never heard of that. Is that a movie or something? And what does ARG stand for?



Alternate Reality Game


----------



## forelander (Jul 21, 2007)

Year Zero is nine inch nails latest album, when they released it there were a whole bunch of websites related to the story line and world year zero was set in. Much like for this movie.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Or more importantly figure out how to unlock the SECOND sphere that show up



Trust HAAS for the answer


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Trust HAAS for the answer



Hehe yup got it from the wikipedia


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> What is "Year Zero"? I've never heard of that. Is that a movie or something? And what does ARG stand for?



Yeah, ARG = Alternate Reality Game

Year Zero is the name of the new Nine Inch Nails album, but the ARG is part of the whole experience. The album's kind of like the soundtrack to the story, and the ARG tells the story. The sites are set up to look like they were sent back in time to prevent the world following the path it is right now. It was really well done. There were e-mail addresses you could send e-mails to and get autoresponses that had clues to finding other sites, there were puzzles.

My favourite part was that there were murals put up in LA that were part of it, and eventually a meetup where people showed up, a van pulled up, and handed out kits with posters, buttons, hats, shirts, etc. and some had cell phones. Eventually, the people with cell phones got a call to meet up at a certain location. There's video of that meetup here:

http://www.opensourceresistance.net/

Here's the last (I think?) site that came from the ARG, which lists all the other sites that were part of it. http://www.exhibit24.net/


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Yeah, ARG = Alternate Reality Game



Is that a term they made up specifically for that "Year Zero" album?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2007)

Movie previews that don't really tell you shit are fucking retarded. I won't be going to see this unless my friends go, and tell me what the fuck it's about. For all anyone knows, it's an 80 foot tall tele-tubbie.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Movie previews that don't really tell you shit are fucking retarded. I won't be going to see this unless my friends go, and tell me what the fuck it's about.



I think it's more of a teaser than a preview.



> For all anyone knows, it's an 80 foot tall tele-tubbie.


----------



## Moro (Jul 22, 2007)

Just finished the Ethan Haas was Right web site. It asks you for your e-mail and it has a date. August 1st. After you enter your e-mail address, it says "Remind me". Probably something worth seeing over there when August comes.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 22, 2007)

Awakened Sleeper said:


> 1-18-08



Is there anything to do other than to fool around with the pics?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> Is that a term they made up specifically for that "Year Zero" album?



No ARGs have been around for quite a while, trent just made one to marker his album. If I recall they started out as just cool interactive fiction. It was only once a few of them got popular that marketing companies went "Wait a minute, we can use this!"



playstopause said:


> Is there anything to do other than to fool around with the pics?



Not that I'm aware of... but more pics appear over time. Apparently when the website went online there was only one pic.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 22, 2007)

technomancer said:


> No ARGs have been around for quite a while, trent just made one to marker his album. If I recall they started out as just cool interactive fiction. It was only once a few of them got popular that marketing companies went "Wait a minute, we can use this!"



Ug...huge misconception. 

The Year Zero ARG was not a marketing tool. Yes, most ARGs are (including the ones for Halo 2 and 3). This one had nothing to do with selling albums. Hell, 90% of it had nothing to do with NIN, and any posters, stickers, buttons, websites, etc. had no mention of NIN or the album. 

In fact, throughout the ARG they never mention the words "Year Zero". Closest connections are the surprise gig NIN played for Open Source Resistance, and the fact that the whole story revolves around the year 0000, where the US government (now more of a dictatorship, as there's no more elections) declares that they are starting a new age, where all the "mistakes" and "sins" of the past will be gone, and it goes on from there.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> Um, the first thing that sprang to mind when I saw this thread was that 1-18-08 is Bush's second-to-last day in the White House... That and the decapitated statue of liberty sort of suggests some sort of terror attack.



I thought he was done in 2009.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2007)

One theory I've heard is something about 3 monsters in the Jewish religion, Behemoth, Leviathan, and Ziz.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 23, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> the whole story revolves around the year 0000, where the US government (now more of a dictatorship, as there's no more elections) declares that they are starting a new age, where all the "mistakes" and "sins" of the past will be gone, and it goes on from there.



Sounds like Trent read 1984.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I thought he was done in 2009.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 23, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Sounds like Trent read 1984.



Something like that, but it's done with the current war in Iraq, media, government, etc. in mind.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 21, 2007)

BUMP! 

The movie now have a title : "Cloverfield"
And a new preview :

Apple - Trailers - 01-18-08 - Trailer - Medium


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy shit. It looks like everything that the Blair Witch Project should've been (the whole "found a camera after something bad happened" concept which is the reason I love the Blair Witch Project). 

I can't wait to see it, but I'm pretty sure if I see it in theaters it'll give me a headache or make me motion sick


----------

